# Nudge 22 RDA



## JB1987 (14/2/18)

Hi guys,

Do any of the vendors know when they will be stocking the Nudge 22?

Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (19/2/18)

We have at DragonVape

https://dragonvape.co.za/product/wotofo-nudge-rda/

Sry, it is the 24mm one, just checked the size


----------

